
Apple’s iPhone, iPad account for 90 percent of mobile purchases - mjfern
http://gigaom.com/apple/study-apples-iphone-ipad-account-for-90-percent-of-mobile-purchases/
======
justincormack
The report doesn't seem to break this down into iPad vs phone/pod which is
annoying. I use my ipad for purchasing but very rarely my phone, but maybe
this is unusual.

------
mukyu
It is talking about people making purchases through retailer's websites from
mobile devices, not app purchases or anything along those lines.

------
wbobeirne
I think the iTunes gift card is a huge factor in this. Anyone in my family who
owns an i_____ device receives these things routinely for birthday/Christmas
gifts from relatives who don't get them something personal. The Android market
doesn't have gift cards in your local Walmart/Target/whatever for people to
just easily pick up as gifts.

~~~
beatle
90% has to be more than just iTunes purchases. imo this supports the widely
known fact that Android users don't spend money as much as iDevice users.

------
stoneage
What is the the breakdown of iPads being purchased versus other tablet
devices?

